# Lost in the woods?



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Lost in the woods? Or separated from your group? Grab an acorn!

Neat *article about how to use an acorn as a whistle*!

From the page:

"Whistling with acorns is a trick that is easy to learn and teach, plus, it is very effective at getting attention and amazement from friends. Additionally, it can save your life if you are lost in the woods and need a way to signal rescuers/ scare off wildlife.

Find an acorn cap. This is the brown part on top of the acorn. Make sure it is not cracked or deformed. Also the larger the acorn cap the lower the pitch.

Grab the acorn cap in both of your hands between your thumb and index finger with the inside of the cap facing you.

Put your thumbs up to near the top of the acorn. The sides of the knuckles of your thumbs should be touching each other.

Position the acorn so that a triangle of it is showing out between the tops of your thumb-knuckles.

Put your upper lip on the top of your thumb-knuckles. Then position your lips so that when you blow that no air will escape out of your bottom lip. This is the hard part, so you'll need to keep practicing.

Blow through your top lip right into the triangle that you had formed earlier.

Congratulations! You've just learned how to acorn whistle.

To change notes move your tongue up and down, think "eee" for high notes and "ooo" for low notes
To change octaves simply shrink or enlarge the triangle."


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Cool!
You can also use a blade of grass, Blowing over a blade of grass stretched between your thumbs makes a high-pitched squealing noise.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Sit down and play a hand or two of solitaire, someone will come along and tell you what your next move is.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I guess I`m old school because I carry a whistle and a compass, non-electric, and a big boom box so I can play loud rap music., just in case.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

What if you get lost in the pines and not an oak in sight???


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> What if you get lost in the pines and not an oak in sight???


Fire 3 quick shots...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

This is getting printed out and put in the "sh*ts and giggles" entertain the kids book.

We are surrounded by various types of oaks and I already find acorn caps in Roo's pockets...


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Grimm said:


> This is getting printed out and put in the "sh*ts and giggles" entertain the kids book.
> 
> We are surrounded by various types of oaks and I already find acorn caps in Roo's pockets...


Well, at least it is in her pockets, my 4 dogs bring them in randomly from outside...


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

invision said:


> Fire 3 quick shots...


I did that but ran out of arrows.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Freyadog said:


> Sit down and play a hand or two of solitaire, someone will come along and tell you what your next move is.


That literally made me laugh out loud.. Good one! :beercheer:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

invision said:


> Well, at least it is in her pockets, my 4 dogs bring them in randomly from outside...


Winter was picking them up too... they were showing up in her poop!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> I did that but ran out of arrows.


Bwhahaha... Sorry meant fire three quick shots from a gun...


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Winter was picking them up too... they were showing up in her poop!


Oh boy that could be dangerous... The shells are really sharp when cracked open...


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

oldasrocks said:


> I did that but ran out of arrows.


The big question, did any birds or squirrels fall from above with those arrows, if so your prepper skills are improving....


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Every hiking or camping pack I own has a whistle and a compass.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

ContinualHarvest said:


> Every hiking or camping pack I own has a whistle and a compass.


Oh my bad... I didn't realize that I shouldn't have started this thread because YOU ALWAYS carry a whistle and compass...


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

d_saum said:


> Oh my bad... I didn't realize that I shouldn't have started this thread because YOU ALWAYS carry a whistle and compass...


I just happen to have to packed because I require my scouts to have them too. Good thread though. The acorn seems to have many uses.


----------

